# Lawn Shaming Story Goes Viral



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

https://www.kare11.com/amp/article?...-from-texas-goes-viral&contentId=89-537217837

Read the last line.... My first thought was "how long till he shows up on TLF?" :lol:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Needs to trim more than just the lawn, those bushes are gonna take over the house. I don't understand why people move into a house with a yard to maintain and let it go to crap. I'm not saying it has to be immaculate but if you don't want to do at least the basics then buy a townhome or condo.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Just curious since I live in the Twin Cities, how did you stumble upon a MN news station's website for that article? I would have assumed the source to be of Texas origin.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My neighbors lawns are full of weeds but they're awesome folks so I consider myself lucky!

Although their grass isn't a foot high either :lol:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

hipster needs to cut his lawn and his bushes. I'm sure he is a joy to live next to.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Reminds me of this meme I saw a few weeks ago. Even more funny that homeskillet is using an electric mower.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

In all the burbs of St. Louis you would get a nastygram from your city inviting you to shape up or pay a nice fine.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Exactly what I pictured before I even watched the video.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

>Dr. Green

I bet he didn't eve go to grass medical school.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Honestly, it doesn't even look that tall. They're using a low camera angle to make it more dramatic than it probably is.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Honestly, it doesn't even look that tall. They're using a low camera angle to make it more dramatic than it probably is.


That's what I was thinking. And it looks like St. Augustine. If it was a little thicker/lusher of a lawn, it would probably look fantastic at 6-8" tall.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

stotea said:


> Just curious since I live in the Twin Cities, how did you stumble upon a MN news station's website for that article? I would have assumed the source to be of Texas origin.


Google and it's mind reading. Lol.

Actually it knows i read a lot of lawn and turf care articles, so it suggested that based on my preferences.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

"Lawn shaming"?? Thats a new one.

Someone tell hippie boy to put down the bong and game controller, go outside and clean up the yard.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

So how long until we rename the Lawn of the Month to "Arms Race of Domestic Luxuries Winner"?


----------

